# Building shelves idea for shelf holders



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm making/having built a set of shelves with 8 tiers. One of the things I was thinking of doing is getting an aluminum angle 3/4 in horizontally on bottom and 3/4 inch on left side vertically, and cut two pieces of it

The first one would be against the shelf wall/side board horizontally on top and vertically on the left side going down, the bottom part would have the screw that would be screwed into the side board of the shelves. The second piece would have one vertical piece going up and down, and the bottom piece going outward, each shelf would have four of the them, for each corner of the board to sit it. I hope you can visualize this, I drew a pretty good picture of the bottom piece the top piece was a little harder.

I just wonder............

1. What adhesive should I use to bind the two pieces together?
2. Should I make the two pieces out of a steel or aluminum angle? I'd need like a hacksaw or something to make each piece from the angle.
3. What kind of screws should I use for the screw that holds the bottom piece against the side board of the set of shelves- it would be going through first the angle piece, then the wooden side board
4. Does something like this already exist, a corner piece/fixture like I'm describing, that I wouldn't have to make it myself? I know there are brackets I was looking at today, but those have to be screwed in from the bottom, and stick out, with the method I'm describing I can simply lift the board out of the supports to remove it if I need more space for something underneath it.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Let's try this for a visual


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Picture is of little help for me. What size are the shelves?? Width and depth. What load are they expected to carry (support)??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can't use "adhesive" to hold the two pieces of metal together. They would need to be welded. And assuming these will be supporting the weight of the shelf, the weakest link will be the weld. Best would be to cut only the sides of the angle and then bend the metal into shape and then weld the side back together. Best would be to simply buy premade shelf brackets.

For more ideas, provide a sketch of how the entire shelf will look with full dimensions.


----------

